# Multiple GFCI outlets on one branch



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I don't think there's any safety issue, you basically wind up with a race to see which GFCI is most sensitive. 

It sounds like when they did the bathroom remodel, they tapped off the load side of the GFCI on the other bathroom, rather than tapping off the line side. If that's what happened it should be easy enough to undo. You'd lose GFCI protection on the wire from the old to the new but that's probably not necessary.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

NJMike said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This must have been discussed somewhere but I haven't been able to find it. Leaving aside whether it makes any sense to install them this way, is there any safety issue with having additional GFCI outlets on a branch downstream from another GFCI outlet?
> 
> ...


No safety issue ... was a waste of 2 gfci's, but that's about it !


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

splatz said:


> I don't think there's any safety issue, you basically wind up with a race to see which GFCI is most sensitive.
> 
> It sounds like when they did the bathroom remodel, they tapped off the load side of the GFCI on the other bathroom, rather than tapping off the line side. If that's what happened it should be easy enough to undo. You'd lose GFCI protection on the wire from the old to the new but that's probably not necessary.


I'd do what splatz is suggesting. No material expense, proper protection
and, the convenience of the local GFI being the one that needs to be reset. 
P&L


----------



## NJMike (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks much! 

Well, if it is not a safety issue, and the GFCIs will still work, then I can't call it a defect. I'll just tell them that if they are irritated or confused by the remote GFCI trip, a licensed electrician will be able to evaluate whether they can be wired to work independently. 

No doubt, the outlets in this bathroom before the remodel probably were regular outlets protected by the other GFCI, so they are tapped off the load side. I can't be sure though, since I'm not opening these boxes up, so I won't promise them anything... 

Thanks again.


----------



## MCasey (Dec 7, 2016)

For curosity sake how old is this home?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

NJMike said:


> Thanks much!
> 
> Well, if it is not a safety issue, and the GFCIs will still work, then I can't call it a defect. I'll just tell them that if they are irritated or confused by the remote GFCI trip, a licensed electrician will be able to evaluate whether they can be wired to work independently.
> 
> ...


Mike, I wired homes on Long Island in the early 80's. The requirement for GFCI protection within 6' of the kitchen sink had just been added to the code. Prior to that, the only GFCI requirements were the garage, outdoor, and bathroom receptacles. As such, and due to the high cost of a GFCI receptacle or breaker, it was commonplace for contractors to place one GFCI device or breaker, and hit all of those required locations with one 15a circuit. (A 1/2 roll of 14/2 was a lot cheaper than a GFCI)

As the NEC evolved, GFCI devices dramatically went down in price, the cost of copper dramatically increased, and eventually the requirement that bathroom receptacles be 20a came along. 

Multiple GFCIs in tandem will still work, they'll just be a PITA when tripped.


----------



## NJMike (Dec 11, 2016)

They told me this house was built 1994. I don't love the outlets of three bathrooms on one branch....but again, I can't call it a defect just because I don't like it. The ladies will just have to keep it to one blow dryer at a time, that's all. 

I sure won't be explaining to clients how to wire them to work independently....last thing I want to do is *encourage* DIY wiring.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

NJMike said:


> They told me this house was built 1994. I don't love the outlets of three bathrooms on one branch....but again, I can't call it a defect just because I don't like it. The ladies will just have to keep it to one blow dryer at a time, that's all.


When the code changed to a 20a GFCI receptacle for bathrooms, yet still allowed multiple bathrooms on that circuit (as long as it was only receptacles) it boggled my mind. I think a dedicated 15a circuit for each bathroom receptacle is far better.





> I sure won't be explaining to clients how to wire them to work independently....last thing I want to do is *encourage* DIY wiring.


Good on you.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

NJMike said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This must have been discussed somewhere but I haven't been able to find it. Leaving aside whether it makes any sense to install them this way, is there any safety issue with having additional GFCI outlets on a branch downstream from another GFCI outlet?
> 
> ...


are the other two GFCI outlets on the LOAD side of the first GFCI? kind of odd that the others would trip if they are all branched off separately


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Recent Code requires a GFCI be close to the load, probably to avoid confusion when re-setting.


----------



## NJMike (Dec 11, 2016)

I wouldn't normally open the box on a standard home inspection but I would bet that's exactly right, the downstream outlets are wired off the load terminals. They were probably just regular outlets before the bathroom renovation. 

I agree, if I was building a house I'd definitely want a separate branch for each bathroom. No harm making them 20A but separate branches would be even better.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> NJMike said:
> 
> 
> > I think a dedicated 15a circuit for each bathroom receptacle is far better.
> ...


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

mikewillnot said:


> LawnGuyLandSparky said:
> 
> 
> > Do the math on a 1500 watt hair dryer and a curling iron. #12 hardly costs any more. $2 or $3 for real headache prevention.
> ...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Recent Code requires a GFCI be close to the load, probably to avoid confusion when re-setting.


I'm not aware of this, do you have a code reference?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

backstay said:


> I'm not aware of this, do you have a code reference?


210.8 refers to the GFCI device being "readily accessible".
In retrospect it could actually be back at the main panel as long as it met Art. 100
I've seen driveway receptacles protected by a GFCI a 100 feet away on a second floor balcony, which by Code was OK. It was tripped for years and took me an hour to find it.

But, good call backstay.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

In the OP's case they probably should have just pigtailed them but I put them in series all the time. Mainly when doing boat docks(great now I sound like rewire) I put in a breaker as I trust them more and then put a gfci down by the dock. Normally the one by the dock trips first but that could be a weather thing.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> mikewillnot said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, but allowing multiple bathrooms on the same 20a cct is silly.
> ...


----------

